# Newbie



## Mimi51 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi, I have just been diagnosed with graves and am wondering if anyone out there have puffy eyes.
And if so does the puffiness go away once your thyroid levels come down?

Thank you????


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

May times thyroid eye symptoms will settle down once optimal medication levels are reached.

You might consider seeing an ophthalmologist who specializes in Thyroid eye disease for a baseline exam.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Graves' Disease Brochure
http://www.thyroid.org/patients/brochures/Graves_brochure.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

GED
http://www.caleyes.com/condition-thyroid-eye-disease-bay-area-ca.html

Advanced hyper.
http://www.ucsfhealth.org/conditions/hyperthyroidism/signs_and_symptoms.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Oh, dear!! Welcome!! How are you currently being treated for your Graves'? The eyes do not really respond to treating the thyroid. Sometimes they may appear to get better but usually it is a rebound effect.

Removing the target of attack (thyroid) helps the eyes considerably. If you are not under the care of a Board Certified Ophthalmologist; I suggest you do so.

Information provided above.

Have you had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?)


----------



## Mimi51 (Mar 23, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> May times thyroid eye symptoms will settle down once optimal medication levels are reached.
> 
> You might consider seeing an ophthalmologist who specializes in Thyroid eye disease for a baseline exam.


I did see a eye doctor and she said I had dry eyes and allergies. My puffiness is getting much better. I get my lab results Thursday and I bet they are leveling. I truly do not want to get RAI if I can control this through meds and diet..thank you


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Did you see an ophthalmologist? They are the ones to see to get a baseline exam done. If you have eye involvement, RAI might not be the best choice.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, and welcome, Mimi51. Are you talking about puffiness such as circles around the eyes or "bags" underneath the eyes? Or are you saying that the eyeballs themselves are starting to protrude a bit?


----------



## Mimi51 (Mar 23, 2014)

Octavia said:


> Hi, and welcome, Mimi51. Are you talking about puffiness such as circles around the eyes or "bags" underneath the eyes? Or are you saying that the eyeballs themselves are starting to protrude a bit?


.

I have puffiness above and underneath eyes. Looks like I've been punched. I did see a 
Opthamologist and she said severe allergies. But now that
My TSH is slowly coming up, my eye puffiness is getting better. Which
Makes me think it has to do with graves. I guess stressing over it will do me no good,
I'll just keep a close eye on my symptons and hope for the best...thank you.....


Lovlkn said:


> May times thyroid eye symptoms will settle down once optimal medication levels are reached.
> 
> You might consider seeing an ophthalmologist who specializes in Thyroid eye disease for a baseline exam.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Did you see an ophthalmologist? They are the ones to see to get a baseline exam done. If you have eye involvement, RAI might not be the best choice.


I would avoid RAI for another reason - sometimes it takes more than 1X and it does not usually kill off your thyroid immediately With surgery they remove the thyroid and life goes on regulating replacement. RAI can be a much harder road to stabilize. I am pro TT.

My allergies improved dramatically post TT and I am now only allergic to dog, cat and dust. I use Flonase generic and Astepro to manage. I was having all sorts of eye pain, swelling and vision issues until I started using the Astepro. They tried giving my eye drops but the nasal sprays fixed the eye issues. Might be worth a try for you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RAIU is an uptake scan to determine the rate of uptake and also so they can see whether the patient may or may not have suspicious nodules relating to possible cancer.

The above is not RAI (ablation.)

Hugs,


----------

